#  > Telecomunicações >  > Redes >  >  Servidor Mikrotik para aprendizagem - Funcionando... Acesse agora!!!

## catvbrasil

Vamos lá!!! Para aprendizagem galera, criei um usuário específico em minha 2 torres iniciais... Para você que é iniciante em Mikrotik, está é uma chance grande de aprender "in live".... Para isso baixe o http://200.143.129.74 (winbox) e digite os dados abaixo:

TORRE PRINCIPAL

IP: 200.143.129.74
USER: teste
SENHA: teste

TORRE SECUNDÁRIA
IP: 200.143.129.75
USER: teste
SENHA: teste

Lembrando que a torre é um material "pratico", ou seja, minha torre está 100%, bem enxuta.,,, Sendo um ótimo material prático para a galera que ainda não tem uma certa intimidade com o MK.... Façam bom proveito e lembre-se:

O usário não consegue alterar nada.... nadinha..... só vizualizar..... Aproveitem....

Dúvidas???? Entre em contato...


PS: Para a galera que tem dificuldade de colocar torre principal e mais uma secundária, ótima oportuindade de analizar uma estrutura assim funcionando....

ATENÇÃO: COMENTÁRIOS SERÃO BEM VINDOS!!!

----------


## eniak

ta ai uma boa ideia catv parabens sempre inovando

----------


## catvbrasil

> ta ai uma boa ideia catv parabens sempre inovando


hehehehehhee....... Esta tem q ser a idéia!!!! Ajudar mais e mais o povo... Sinta-se a vontade para alguma sugestão!!

----------


## alexsuarezferreira

pois e, so vc mesmo catv tem dado uma mao aqui no forum tremenda, e ta ensinando e aprendendo todo dia.
muito bom, parabems eu fico feliz que exista gente como vc neste forum.
valeu !!

----------


## catvbrasil

> pois e, so vc mesmo catv tem dado uma mao aqui no forum tremenda, e ta ensinando e aprendendo todo dia.
> muito bom, parabems eu fico feliz que exista gente como vc neste forum.
> valeu !!


Valeu muito obrigado!!

----------


## marcelosimor

Caro David, seria possivel você disponibilizar para download o arquivo com as configurações de seu servidor, pois estive olhando e tem inumeras regras, principalmente na parte do web proxy.

Acho incrivel sua contribuição pela comunidade mikrotik.

Abraço, t+.

----------


## catvbrasil

> Caro David, seria possivel você disponibilizar para download o arquivo com as configurações de seu servidor, pois estive olhando e tem inumeras regras, principalmente na parte do web proxy.
> 
> Acho incrivel sua contribuição pela comunidade mikrotik.
> 
> Abraço, t+.


Vou providenciar......... peraeeeeeeeeee.......

----------


## catvbrasil

Como solicitado... O arquivo MikroTik-25022007-1848.zip é da torre principal e o outro da torre secundária!! Façam bom proveito!!!

----------


## yabw

Ae meus agradecimentos por todos os inciantes no mk ao catvbrasil por mais um belo post .Valew David t++

----------


## catvbrasil

> Ae meus agradecimentos por todos os inciantes no mk ao catvbrasil por mais um belo post .Valew David t++


hehehehehhee........ Valeu!!!! Qualquer dúvida, post aqui!!! Estou pronto para atendê-los!!

----------


## raa_

cara espetacular
to loco pra começa a meche no mikrotik vo instala no 233 com 256 de ram 
até nem sei como que eh direito, mto legal matei mtas curiosidades
ahuhauahuahuahuhauua
vlw cara

----------


## catvbrasil

> cara espetacular
> to loco pra começa a meche no mikrotik vo instala no 233 com 256 de ram 
> até nem sei como que eh direito, mto legal matei mtas curiosidades
> ahuhauahuahuahuhauua
> vlw cara


Valeu!!! Qualquer dúvida, estamos ae!!

----------


## clecioe

Valeu mesmo cara ficou muito show, era bom que todo mundo no forum toma-se um iniciativa assim contrutiva que beneficia-se a todos os usuario mesmo aqueles inciantes como avançados ... fico feliz por sua inciativa.  :Smile:

----------


## raa_

bah cara jah que vc respondeu rapido me diz uma coisa
tp o mikrotik fica transparente ?!?
ele ficaria assim ip da placa de rede 10.1.0.55
dae o ip da placa wireless 10.1.0.60
e dae nisso eu vo cadastrando ips e amarrando os mac 
mas eu posso faze isso pelo winbox
ou teria que configurar no telnet?

----------


## catvbrasil

> Valeu mesmo cara ficou muito show, era bom que todo mundo no forum toma-se um iniciativa assim contrutiva que beneficia-se a todos os usuario mesmo aqueles inciantes como avançados ... fico feliz por sua inciativa.


Valeu!!! Qualquer dúvida, poste!!! hehehehehe

----------


## catvbrasil

> bah cara jah que vc respondeu rapido me diz uma coisa
> tp o mikrotik fica transparente ?!?
> ele ficaria assim ip da placa de rede 10.1.0.55
> dae o ip da placa wireless 10.1.0.60
> e dae nisso eu vo cadastrando ips e amarrando os mac 
> mas eu posso faze isso pelo winbox
> ou teria que configurar no telnet?


Pode fqazer tudo pelo Winbox... Se não tiver acesso remoto, coloca um cabo de rede no servidor e entra pelo winbox utilizando o botão "..."

----------


## raa_

ok vo tenta amanha lah no provedor
obg  :Big Grin:

----------


## catvbrasil

> ok vo tenta amanha lah no provedor
> obg


Qualquer estamos ae!!

----------


## cleciorodrigo

Parabéns pela iniciativa, vc eh um grande colaborador da comunidade Under

Valeu

----------


## catvbrasil

> Parabéns pela iniciativa, vc eh um grande colaborador da comunidade Under
> 
> Valeu


Valeu!! Obrigado!!

----------


## clecioe

Tenho velox com ip dimanico que muda a cada nova conexão, queria saber se tem como eu acessar o meu mikrotik de outra rede ...

Eu entro no seu mikrotik pq tem um ip fixo digito o ip entro nele e no meu caso que tenho velox como faço para acessar ele de uma outra rede pois ja tentei e só vem a tela do modem da velox ...

----------


## hideout

> Tenho velox com ip dimanico que muda a cada nova conexão, queria saber se tem como eu acessar o meu mikrotik de outra rede ...
> 
> Eu entro no seu mikrotik pq tem um ip fixo digito o ip entro nele e no meu caso que tenho velox como faço para acessar ele de uma outra rede pois ja tentei e só vem a tela do modem da velox ...


tem que fazer redirecionamento de porta no modem. Acesse seu modem e faça redirecionamento para o ip do servidor MK

----------


## kramal

esse seu serve de obsevação da para acessar por telnet?

Muito boa essa sua iniciativa parabens!!!

----------


## catvbrasil

> esse seu serve de obsevação da para acessar por telnet?
> 
> Muito boa essa sua iniciativa parabens!!!


Valeu!! Obrigadão. Vou ativar por telnet também........

----------


## leonardosimas

> Vamos lá!!! Para aprendizagem galera, criei um usuário específico em minha 2 torres iniciais... Para você que é iniciante em Mikrotik, está é uma chance grande de aprender "in live".... Para isso baixe o http://200.143.129.74 (winbox) e digite os dados abaixo:
> 
> TORRE PRINCIPAL
> 
> IP: 200.143.129.74
> USER: teste
> SENHA: teste
> 
> TORRE SECUNDÁRIA
> ...




Muito boa iniciativa .....

Uma pergunta o seu Mk esta com algum outro servidor atraz deles? ou ele mesmo esta como servidor e AP ?????

----------


## catvbrasil

> Muito boa iniciativa .....
> 
> Uma pergunta o seu Mk esta com algum outro servidor atraz deles? ou ele mesmo esta como servidor e AP ?????


Sim... A segunda torre é um AP BRIDGE MIKROTIK.... Ele faz tudo nele, e da forma que eu configurei, tenho acesso total a primeira e segunda torre...

----------


## Briza

Parabéns, Parabéns, Parabéns...
Voce merece tudo o que tem e mais ainda sabe um dia quero te encotrar e agradecer sinceramente pessoalmente nada subistitui o que voce tem feito por nos aki no forum e nao vi ninguem fazer e alem de tudo quero agradecer a todos que respondem as minhas perguntas e as outras que aki pergunto voce esta encentivando cada dia mais nós os amigos do forum que tem nos ajudadado nao só em mikrotik como em eletronica na parte de start da palca mae que junto com mais um amigo do forum tem nos ajudadado nesta parte até espero que nos possamos aprender mais e nos surpriender mais ainda com este espirito de equipe que tanto falta em nós e ai esta o exemplo... :Smile:

----------


## catvbrasil

> Parabéns, Parabéns, Parabéns...
> Voce merece tudo o que tem e mais ainda sabe um dia quero te encotrar e agradecer sinceramente pessoalmente nada subistitui o que voce tem feito por nos aki no forum e nao vi ninguem fazer e alem de tudo quero agradecer a todos que respondem as minhas perguntas e as outras que aki pergunto voce esta encentivando cada dia mais nós os amigos do forum que tem nos ajudadado nao só em mikrotik como em eletronica na parte de start da palca mae que junto com mais um amigo do forum tem nos ajudadado nesta parte até espero que nos possamos aprender mais e nos surpriender mais ainda com este espirito de equipe que tanto falta em nós e ai esta o exemplo...


Valeu, meu amigo... Qualquer duvida, fale comigo... Ainda tem algumas novidades que virão em breve.... Obrigado!!

----------


## gsiena

Parabens cara... otima ideia, seria bom se todos nós fizessemos a mesma coisa, daria pra aprender e ensinar muuuita coisa uns aos outros... um amigo meu tem um provedor usando o sistema de HotSpot.., o qual eu configurei, vou falar com ele se ele autorizar vou disponibilizar um acesso somente leitura pra todos nós

----------


## catvbrasil

> Parabens cara... otima ideia, seria bom se todos nós fizessemos a mesma coisa, daria pra aprender e ensinar muuuita coisa uns aos outros... um amigo meu tem um provedor usando o sistema de HotSpot.., o qual eu configurei, vou falar com ele se ele autorizar vou disponibilizar um acesso somente leitura pra todos nós


Para quem tem "medo" ou receio.... Meu provedor tá funcionando, em pleno trabalho... Não montei um provedor específico para isso.... O bom é que o pessoal pode ir acompanhando "como estou duro ainda"... rssssssssssssssssss.......... Obrigado ae!!!! Qualquer dúvida, estamos ae!!!

----------


## jhonnyp

Incrivel, incrivel mesmo. vc tá sendo essencial para todos nós.. comcerteza, muitas coisas já consegui fazer, em algumas coisas já posso até ajudar as pessoas. vamos lá é assim que se faz. eu nao uso pppoe aqui, mas vendo seu exemplo tá parecendo a melhor solução. vou estudar um pouco mais sobre esse pppoe.
Abração Amigo , continue assim.

----------


## jhonnyp

por que em uns clientes vc usa MTU diferente.

----------


## catvbrasil

> por que em uns clientes vc usa MTU diferente.


Uso 2 categorias diferentes no MTU (MAX TRANSMITION UNIT = Unidade Máxima de Transmissão)... Pcs com windows 98, 95 ou ME, necessitam de uma velocidade menor para receber os dados, sendo a mesma muito grande, ele não consegue "assimilar" e consequentemente gera erros na conexão... O MTU 1452 é utilizado para windows mais antigos e o MTU 1500 é para windows XP ou Vista....

----------


## catvbrasil

> Incrivel, incrivel mesmo. vc tá sendo essencial para todos nós.. comcerteza, muitas coisas já consegui fazer, em algumas coisas já posso até ajudar as pessoas. vamos lá é assim que se faz. eu nao uso pppoe aqui, mas vendo seu exemplo tá parecendo a melhor solução. vou estudar um pouco mais sobre esse pppoe.
> Abração Amigo , continue assim.


Valeu!! Qualquer coisa estamos ae!!

----------


## alexsuarezferreira

o catv, me dis uma coisa , vi em algum`s topicos que o pppoe se tiver perda de pacotes cai a conexao, por tanto nao seria muito recomendavel para uso em wireless.
isso prosede?? vc teve muito problema com pppoe.
eu to na duvida entre pppoe e hotspot.
obrogado

----------


## gsiena

Prezado catvbrasil, tenho uma duvida: varios colegas ja me disseram que pppoe em provedor wireless nao fica muito bom devido a instabilidade (por minima que seja ) no sinal, segundo me disseram isso gera constantes quedas na conexão no cliente. Gostaria de saber sua opinião sobre isso se possivel, pois eu tb acho PPPOE a melhor alternativa pra provedor, seja wired ou wireless.

----------


## catvbrasil

> o catv, me dis uma coisa , vi em algum`s topicos que o pppoe se tiver perda de pacotes cai a conexao, por tanto nao seria muito recomendavel para uso em wireless.
> isso prosede?? vc teve muito problema com pppoe.
> eu to na duvida entre pppoe e hotspot.
> obrogado


Pelo menos aqui não procede........ O ideal é ajustar lá no servidor PPPoE o "keeplive timeout" pois nele que você determina o tempo máximo de um suposto "delay" na rede... Lá eu setei 10 (seg.) mais se caso você achar que há muita perda e tiver dando problemas, pode aumentar um pouco este valor... Aqui nunca tive nenhum problema com PPPoE nos clientes, caindo ou não conectando, salvo, quando as crianças (dos clientes), mudam a senha.... Ae é a segurança mesmo.... Qualquer dúvida, entre em contato....

----------


## thenet

catv, parabens cara, otima iniciativa!!

tenho uma duvida aqui! meus Mk's ainda estao na bancada, mas tudo perfeito...umas vez eu coloquei o link direto nele (to usando ainda uma rede com ap's e 2003 server pra dns) aih coloquei no DNS os endereços que estao configurados nesse server windows q to usando e no MK, muitas paginas nao abriam e soh podia ser por causa do DNS...
agora pergunto, sera que aqueles endereços nao estavao bons?? pq uso eles no 2003 server e roda blz, nao da nenhum pau aqui...
e no MK tem como fazer um server de dns com cache??

valeu aih e parabens dinovo!

----------


## catvbrasil

> Prezado catvbrasil, tenho uma duvida: varios colegas ja me disseram que pppoe em provedor wireless nao fica muito bom devido a instabilidade (por minima que seja ) no sinal, segundo me disseram isso gera constantes quedas na conexão no cliente. Gostaria de saber sua opinião sobre isso se possivel, pois eu tb acho PPPOE a melhor alternativa pra provedor, seja wired ou wireless.


Cara... Como você pode ver lá, todos os meus Aps (ovislink / gi-link) estão sobre PPPoE via wireless, e você pode verificar também o tempo de vida da conexão... Praticamente todos estão com o mesmo tempo que é igual ao tempo de vida do próprio servidro (SYSTEM>RESOURCES)... Queria saber de onde tiraram esta idéia.... 

PS: Quando bem instalado e configurado, é muito difícil ter problemas com variações de sinais.... Pode acompanhar o meu.... Refiz toda a minha estalação e ficou filé....

----------


## catvbrasil

> catv, parabens cara, otima iniciativa!!
> 
> tenho uma duvida aqui! meus Mk's ainda estao na bancada, mas tudo perfeito...umas vez eu coloquei o link direto nele (to usando ainda uma rede com ap's e 2003 server pra dns) aih coloquei no DNS os endereços que estao configurados nesse server windows q to usando e no MK, muitas paginas nao abriam e soh podia ser por causa do DNS...
> agora pergunto, sera que aqueles endereços nao estavao bons?? pq uso eles no 2003 server e roda blz, nao da nenhum pau aqui...
> e no MK tem como fazer um server de dns com cache??
> 
> valeu aih e parabens dinovo!


Opa!! Provavelmente poderia ser sim problemas com os DNS.... Mas é um problema eu afirmar sem ver.... Aqui em cada manutenção de servidor (de vários usuários daqui e empresas) que realizo, utilizo uma "check list", revisando passo a passo as configurações, achando os erros e deixando perfeito.... Pode ser que os problemas estavam no DNS ou em alguma configuração (em especial a área de firewall do MK)... Sobre o cache DNS, o MK faz sim, dá uma olhada em DNS, aba "CACHE".... Obrigado ae, e qualquer dúvida, estamos ae!!!

----------


## thenet

obrigado pela resposta catv!!

eu vou testar aqui dinovo o DNS q eu uso no server windows la...e vou testar mais 2 que um amigo me passou e que funciona perfeitamente com ele!! value

e quanto ao cache, aqui na aba Cache, nao tem nada cara...vi que nos seus mk's tem a lista de todos sites que tao no cache..no meu nao tem nada..
tenho que abilitar alguma coisa em algum lugar pra isso funcionar???

valewww
t+

----------


## catvbrasil

> obrigado pela resposta catv!!
> 
> eu vou testar aqui dinovo o DNS q eu uso no server windows la...e vou testar mais 2 que um amigo me passou e que funciona perfeitamente com ele!! value
> 
> e quanto ao cache, aqui na aba Cache, nao tem nada cara...vi que nos seus mk's tem a lista de todos sites que tao no cache..no meu nao tem nada..
> tenho que abilitar alguma coisa em algum lugar pra isso funcionar???
> 
> valewww
> t+


Vc deverá definir o dns primário e secundário e habilitar a opção "allow request remote"... Os dns visitados, serão automaticamente inclusos naquela lista.. Valeu!!

----------


## thenet

ah blz...valew cara

eu fiz isso aqui...
coloquei os 2 endereços que um amigo me passou e ele usa la e ta perfeito..mas aqui deu a mesma coisa, muitos sites nao entram e alguns aparece a tela do squid do server dns..
acho que aih ja eh alguma coisa com o mikrotik pq o cara usa nao sei em qual server e funciona normalmente!!

ja aconteceu algo parecido com alguem??
valew ae
t+

----------


## catvbrasil

> ah blz...valew cara
> 
> eu fiz isso aqui...
> coloquei os 2 endereços que um amigo me passou e ele usa la e ta perfeito..mas aqui deu a mesma coisa, muitos sites nao entram e alguns aparece a tela do squid do server dns..
> acho que aih ja eh alguma coisa com o mikrotik pq o cara usa nao sei em qual server e funciona normalmente!!
> 
> ja aconteceu algo parecido com alguem??
> valew ae
> t+


O ideal é você utilizar o DNS do seu LINK (consultar no abusar.org)... Se mesmo assim der erros, verifique regras de firewall e web-proxy.....

----------


## Briza

Aki a Receita funcionou bem faz down e up mas uma pergunta em ip>firewall>connections nao aparece a marcacao de pacotes porque? :Smile:

----------


## thenet

> O ideal é você utilizar o DNS do seu LINK (consultar no abusar.org)... Se mesmo assim der erros, verifique regras de firewall e web-proxy.....


cara, nao consegui consultar o dns do meu link do site do abusar, nao achei nenhuma opção la..se possivel, teria como passar o link completo? obrigado!

e meu serevr MK ta com proxy, q fiz baseado no artigo do wiki e ta sem regra de firewall alguma a nao ser nat e do webproxy

valew ae


ps.: catv, cara aquela 'listinha' de sites bloqueados voce q fez ou algo automatico fez pra voce? e pq tanto sites assim, eh tudo sites q tem porcarias q inefctam os pcs?
vlwwww

----------


## alamdias

sem dúvida uma ajuda incrível.

Mas você não acha perigoso, liberar para todos seus MAC´s, SECRETS do PPPOE, MAC da Torres etc..... ??

Nunca se sabe quem anda pelo Forum.

Abraços

----------


## jhonnyp

sobre a lista de bloqueio do web proxy, amigo, tenho uma duvida,
por que alguns vc colocou um src adress. e no resto não, parece que vc está bloquando aquelas coisas só quando vieram daquele ip para qualquer lugar, é algum site que envia porcarias pra nós, o que que é?

----------


## jhonnyp

> sem dúvida uma ajuda incrível.
> 
> Mas você não acha perigoso, liberar para todos seus MAC´s, SECRETS do PPPOE, MAC da Torres etc..... ??
> 
> Nunca se sabe quem anda pelo Forum.
> 
> Abraços


tbem pensei nisso, e outra fica os nossos ips lá tbem. quando acessamos, mas não vejo problema nisso, afinal temos que nos defender né. Acho que o catv usa isso não em seu sistema de provedor e sim em algo que ele deve ter montado secundariamente, talvez com esse proposito ou talvez atender uns clientes em especifico, sei la. e se for o unico problema seria de alguem que mora na região dele. e vamos falar serio, se alguem do forum tentasse se privilegiar por essas informações e fazer alguma coisa contra ele. sei lá. dai nao surgira mais pessoas querendo ajudar, acho que ele não terá problemas, sei que o amigo disse não se referia tanto aos usuarios do forum e sim alguem de fora dele tentando se aproveitar.

E no log tem um monte de tentativa de acesso por ftp. to certo? ou totalmente errado?

----------


## iceboxrj

Obrigado pela disponibilização dos servifores e das configues
e pela sua humildade e parceiria

Continua o bom trabalho 

Valew David t++

ps: tu usas link Unitelco?

----------


## xandemartini

David pra presidente! hehehe

Parabéns pela iniciativa.

----------


## PTT

Blz, David muito bom ... desta forma e com exemplos como este o forum fica respaldado pela sua seriedade. !!!


PARABENS !!!

----------


## catvbrasil

> cara, nao consegui consultar o dns do meu link do site do abusar, nao achei nenhuma opção la..se possivel, teria como passar o link completo? obrigado!
> 
> e meu serevr MK ta com proxy, q fiz baseado no artigo do wiki e ta sem regra de firewall alguma a nao ser nat e do webproxy
> 
> valew ae
> 
> 
> ps.: catv, cara aquela 'listinha' de sites bloqueados voce q fez ou algo automatico fez pra voce? e pq tanto sites assim, eh tudo sites q tem porcarias q inefctam os pcs?
> vlwwww


Sobre o DNS olha aqui,...

ABUSAR - Associação Brasileira dos Usuários de Acesso Rápido

Se não tiver aqui, acho que você não vai achar em lugar nenhum........ rssssssss

A listinha foi feita e catada em um monte de lugar... Para realizar aquelas listas enormes de regras, utilizo um .doc com as regras e onde entram as modificações, coloco uma mala direta (onde os ips, faço em excell, formato .txt).... Fica show de bola e rápido...

----------


## catvbrasil

> sem dúvida uma ajuda incrível.
> 
> Mas você não acha perigoso, liberar para todos seus MAC´s, SECRETS do PPPOE, MAC da Torres etc..... ??
> 
> Nunca se sabe quem anda pelo Forum.
> 
> Abraços


hehehehhee... Me camarada... Com a segurança que eu apliquei no meu servidor, lanço um desafio de alguém entrar nele.... Vamos ver..... 

Você tem que amarrar todas as pontas do seu servidor para que isso funcione bem... Aqui tá tudo amarrado, só loga 1 por vez... Cada conexão wireless é um AP logado direto... Não tem como clonar o MAC e tentar entrar pelo PPPoE pois só permito 1 host por login.... hehehhehehehe

----------


## catvbrasil

> sobre a lista de bloqueio do web proxy, amigo, tenho uma duvida,
> por que alguns vc colocou um src adress. e no resto não, parece que vc está bloquando aquelas coisas só quando vieram daquele ip para qualquer lugar, é algum site que envia porcarias pra nós, o que que é?



Tem alguns endereços que são apenas o IP e contém virus.... outros são endereços completos...... Imagine só se um servidor MK (que utiliza IP para acesso web) tivesse um virus.... vc coloca o ip do servidor de virus....

----------


## catvbrasil

> Obrigado pela disponibilização dos servifores e das configues
> e pela sua humildade e parceiria
> 
> Continua o bom trabalho 
> 
> Valew David t++
> 
> ps: tu usas link Unitelco?


Perfeitamente... Se precisa de LINK ou Criação de web-page, entra em contato!!! Obrigado!!

----------


## catvbrasil

> tbem pensei nisso, e outra fica os nossos ips lá tbem. quando acessamos, mas não vejo problema nisso, afinal temos que nos defender né. Acho que o catv usa isso não em seu sistema de provedor e sim em algo que ele deve ter montado secundariamente, talvez com esse proposito ou talvez atender uns clientes em especifico, sei la. e se for o unico problema seria de alguem que mora na região dele. e vamos falar serio, se alguem do forum tentasse se privilegiar por essas informações e fazer alguma coisa contra ele. sei lá. dai nao surgira mais pessoas querendo ajudar, acho que ele não terá problemas, sei que o amigo disse não se referia tanto aos usuarios do forum e sim alguem de fora dele tentando se aproveitar.
> 
> E no log tem um monte de tentativa de acesso por ftp. to certo? ou totalmente errado?


Como falei, este meu servidor é o principal e secundário.... Não esquentem... Ele é realmente os meus 2 servidores no momento.... Eu tenho um SCRIPT que backupeia as torres de 6 em 6 horas.... qualquer dúvida, estes backups ~são puxados automaticamente para o meu PC....

----------


## catvbrasil

> Blz, David muito bom ... desta forma e com exemplos como este o forum fica respaldado pela sua seriedade. !!!
> 
> 
> PARABENS !!!



Valeu!! Quem dera que eu tivessa quando tava aprendendo o manual passo-a-passo e um servidor pra mim aprender..... Isso que me dá conciência de ajudar a quem está começando.... Não adianta ter o melhor software do mercado (ou mundo), Mikrotik, e não saber usar....

----------


## catvbrasil

> David pra presidente! hehehe
> 
> Parabéns pela iniciativa.


Valeu!! Vou pensar no assunto..... rssssssss

----------


## Machinerlz

> hehehehehhee........ Valeu!!!! Qualquer dúvida, post aqui!!! Estou pronto para atendê-los!!



Dae David com lhe falei pessoas como c ainda existem mas sao dificeis de se encontra vlw mano sem ++
to precisando de ++ algumas coisas mas te pesso por msn fika + facil hehe vlw pela força

----------


## thenet

> Sobre o DNS olha aqui,...
> 
> ABUSAR - Associação Brasileira dos Usuários de Acesso Rápido
> 
> Se não tiver aqui, acho que você não vai achar em lugar nenhum........ rssssssss
> 
> A listinha foi feita e catada em um monte de lugar... Para realizar aquelas listas enormes de regras, utilizo um .doc com as regras e onde entram as modificações, coloco uma mala direta (onde os ips, faço em excell, formato .txt).... Fica show de bola e rápido...


putz cara...realmente, david pra presidente..asiuasasi
valew msm...
nao peguei da telefonica (meu link) mas catei da Intelig, resolveu tudo aqui!

e outra coisa hehehe =D tenho o mk q recebe o link e faz nat e o resto eh bridge neh..nesse tem web-proxy...e os outros mk q mandam pra clientes e nao tem web-proxy, como eu faria pra bloquear algumas paginas pra um range de ip q os clientes pegam dos outros MK??

valew


ps.: david, voce colocou os arquivos de backup dos seus mk's, soh que qual senha do user que da pra alterar tudo? ehehe e como faria sem ter a senha pra conseguir pegar as regras de firewall por exemplo??
valewwwwwwww msm cara!

----------


## funchh

putś kra.. vc apavoro nesse post ae!!! mto interessante msmo .. hj nós começamos a montar uma maquina para fazer testes e aprender mais  :Smile: 

vlw kra .. 
parabéns!!

----------


## catvbrasil

> putś kra.. vc apavoro nesse post ae!!! mto interessante msmo .. hj nós começamos a montar uma maquina para fazer testes e aprender mais 
> 
> vlw kra .. 
> parabéns!!


Qualquer dúvida, conte comigo!!

----------


## Gosulator

tentei conectar nos 2 mkt, mas o winbox me retorna "Sem resposta" em ambos. Você desativou o acesso externo ou algo do tipo?

Em tempo: bela iniciativa, um exemplo de boa-vontade.

----------


## yabw

Ola Gosulador , fica trankilo ke naun é nenhum problema com vc , é que o catvbrasil está fazendo manutenção e retorna após ao meio dia disse ele . tenta mais tarde qualquer coisa tamos ai !

----------


## catvbrasil

> tentei conectar nos 2 mkt, mas o winbox me retorna "Sem resposta" em ambos. Você desativou o acesso externo ou algo do tipo?
> 
> Em tempo: bela iniciativa, um exemplo de boa-vontade.


Está em manutenção... Volta as 12:00 de hoje...

----------


## catvbrasil

> Ola Gosulador , fica trankilo ke naun é nenhum problema com vc , é que o catvbrasil está fazendo manutenção e retorna após ao meio dia disse ele . tenta mais tarde qualquer coisa tamos ai !


Obrigado!!

----------


## balisteri

Bom pessoal eu uso virtua aui o ip é esse 

201.17.74.190

ususario teste e sem senha 

quem quiser e conseguir acessar pode dar uma olhada

----------


## thenet

> Bom pessoal eu uso virtua aui o ip é esse 
> 
> 201.17.74.190
> 
> ususario teste e sem senha 
> 
> quem quiser e conseguir acessar pode dar uma olhada


po cara, nao consegui nao!

e to gostando agora, com a iniciativa do catv outros membros tbm disponibilizarem acesso aos seus mk's pra aprendizagem da galera...
logo q os meus estiverem no ar, libero o acesso com ctz!!

valew t++

----------


## alexsuarezferreira

> Bom pessoal eu uso virtua aui o ip é esse 
> 
> 201.17.74.190
> 
> ususario teste e sem senha 
> 
> quem quiser e conseguir acessar pode dar uma olhada



amigo nao vai nao, acho que se vc usa virtua o ip muda ou e ip fixo ??? se for ip fixo tem algo errado pois nao entra nao...
se for ip dinamico soa traves do no-ip.org ve se consegue ai !!

----------


## balisteri

> amigo nao vai nao, acho que se vc usa virtua o ip muda ou e ip fixo ??? se for ip fixo tem algo errado pois nao entra nao...
> se for ip dinamico soa traves do no-ip.org ve se consegue ai !!


aqui é ip dinamico mas ja consegui algumas vezes a conexão remota de meu servidor mas agora realmente não estou conseguindo....

----------


## clecioe

estou tentando fazer um redirecionamento e não estou conseguindo, pois quero acessar o meu mikrotik da onde eu tiver do mesmo jeito que vc fez no seu, mas no meu caso eu não tenho IP fixo como faço o redirecionamento ... segue a screen ..

----------


## catvbrasil

> estou tentando fazer um redirecionamento e não estou conseguindo, pois quero acessar o meu mikrotik da onde eu tiver do mesmo jeito que vc fez no seu, mas no meu caso eu não tenho IP fixo como faço o redirecionamento ... segue a screen ..


IP dinamico é mais complicado... O pessoal tava tentando desenvolver um SCRIPT para o no-ip ou ddns.,.. Vamos ver se sai alguma coisa!!

PS: Meu servidor está no ar, desde hoje ás 12:00.

----------


## leonardosimas

Atualmente vc so tem 8 Usuarios na sua ap isso??? todas as conexao com o teu provedor tem autenticacao PPPoE ?? dai vc nao usa controle de MAC dos clientes????


Valeu...

----------


## leonardosimas

a outra coisa tua AP 200.143.129.74 esta com a Hora errada hauhauha falo ai... so estou avisando pois quando precisar de LOG da diferença falow ai....

----------


## catvbrasil

> a outra coisa tua AP 200.143.129.74 esta com a Hora errada hauhauha falo ai... so estou avisando pois quando precisar de LOG da diferença falow ai....


Valeu!!! Tinha configurado o fuso horário errado... Obrigado!!

----------


## ederamboni

cara mais uma vez parabens amigo isso sime espirito de companherismo mas entao minha duvida e a seguinte seu proxy como que esta equelas marcacoes de pacotes up traffic, conn-mark, down direct connection, down-via proxy,me corrija se estiver errado mas vamos ver se meu raciocinio esta correto
conn-marm marca os pacotes isso...
up traffic e pra marca os pacotes que tao saindo da interface...
down direct connection e pra downloads fora do proxy
down via proxy e pra quando o arquivo tiver no proxy


e seu proxy ond ele esta.... por favor se meu raciocinio estiver errado em corrija ok abracos

----------


## catvbrasil

> cara mais uma vez parabens amigo isso sime espirito de companherismo mas entao minha duvida e a seguinte seu proxy como que esta equelas marcacoes de pacotes up traffic, conn-mark, down direct connection, down-via proxy,me corrija se estiver errado mas vamos ver se meu raciocinio esta correto
> conn-marm marca os pacotes isso...
> up traffic e pra marca os pacotes que tao saindo da interface...
> down direct connection e pra downloads fora do proxy
> down via proxy e pra quando o arquivo tiver no proxy
> 
> 
> e seu proxy ond ele esta.... por favor se meu raciocinio estiver errado em corrija ok abracos


Aquela regra solução do web-cache sem limite de velocidade... Ainda está em testes, mas basicamente aquela regra controla a banda normalmente e liberaria a velocidade no que está em cache... Vamos ver como fica....

----------


## balisteri

c9114abe.rjo.virtua.com.br

User: teste 
Senha: 


esse é o link meu mikrotik


pessoal antes eu tinha postado o ip mas niguem conseguiu achar né mas tudo bem..

no virtua aqui no rio de janeiro ja tinha tentado varias vezes conseguir acessar o meu servidor usando outro provedor tipo VELOX
e não conseguia.

bom coloquei o ip aqui para ver se alguem conseguia conectar até ai blz, mas estou vendo que ninguem conseguiu fazer isso mas agora navegando da net achei esse endereço


Hostname c9114abe.rjo.virtua.com.br


com esse nome eu consegui acessar de outro lugar


agora tenta ai pessoal

me avisem

----------


## hotwarez

Irmão pergunta se algum amigo teu tem o modem, speedtouch, ele tem confguracoes de redirecionamento com servicos tipo no-ip.org
ai vc faz direto do modem, bom tem outros modelos que tem essa opção so que nao me lembro a marca, agora esse seu nao tem essa opcação "speedstream"

Um abraço.

----------


## [email protected]

ei catvbrasil
tenho q fala uma coisa pra ti.. mais no msn
so da um toque 
numa coisa q eu vi
me aceita ai 
[email protected]

abraço

----------


## catvbrasil

> ei catvbrasil
> tenho q fala uma coisa pra ti.. mais no msn
> so da um toque 
> numa coisa q eu vi
> me aceita ai 
> [email protected]
> 
> abraço


Estou a disposição...

----------


## [email protected]

tipow
e sobre uma coisa seria
nao posso fala aki
so ti da um toque sobre o teu mk
se der aceita eu ai no msn
q eu ti digo oq eu achei
e serio mesmo
abraço

----------


## gustkiller

o mikrotik atualiza ddns automatico mas precisa ser criado no site Dynamic DNS >> www.changeip.org > How-To

o script é o seguinte



```
tool dns-update name=endereco.changeip.org address=127.0.0.255 key-name=usuario key="senha"
```

 
e depois faz um scheduler pra ele ficar rodando este script de 5 em 5 minutos

----------


## MarceloGOIAS

Olá, bacana? Obrigado mais uma vez....
Consegui configurar o meu servidor Mikrotik, porém o MSN não conecta e algumas páginas também não são acessadas, por exemplo, mercadolivre.com.br. O que pode ser? Já revisei toda a configuração: servidor PPPoE (para Win98/ME e XP), DNS, rotas, configuração nos clientes, etc., mas não encontrei a solução. Agradeço a quem puder dá umas dicas, além de vc é claro....

----------


## gustkiller

vai em ip ,firewall ,mangle cria uma nova regra de forward e coloca em out interface a interface da sua WAN (saida) e em action seleciona a opcao change MMS e coloca 1380



```
/ip firewall mangle add chain=forward out-interface=wan protocol=tcp tcp-flags=syn action=change-mss new-mss=1380 comment="" disabled=no
```

 
no lugar da "wan" vc bota a sua interface de saida.

PS: coloca esta como a primeira regra do mangle.




> Olá, bacana? Obrigado mais uma vez....
> Consegui configurar o meu servidor Mikrotik, porém o MSN não conecta e algumas páginas também não são acessadas, por exemplo, mercadolivre.com.br. O que pode ser? Já revisei toda a configuração: servidor PPPoE (para Win98/ME e XP), DNS, rotas, configuração nos clientes, etc., mas não encontrei a solução. Agradeço a quem puder dá umas dicas, além de vc é claro....

----------


## catvbrasil

> vai em ip ,firewall ,mangle cria uma nova regra de forward e coloca em out interface a interface da sua WAN (saida) e em action seleciona a opcao change MMS e coloca 1380
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> /ip firewall mangle add chain=forward out-interface=wan protocol=tcp tcp-flags=syn action=change-mss new-mss=1380 comment="" disabled=no
> ```
> 
>  
> ...


Vou colocar uma regra lá no mangle do firewall desabilitada para o MSN... Copia lá e coloca no seu...

----------


## kal-ne[email protected]

ei catvbrasil
oq eu quero tanto fala comtigo
e sobre a o teu login admin

me add no msn q eu ti explico bem aki nao posso fala

vc foi legal em fazer o logim teste
abraço

----------


## jhonnyp

vc mudou a senha da conta principal?
nao to conseguindo acessa o serividor principal.

----------


## jhonnyp

pessoal coloque essa regra do msn, pra que ela serve? é pra evitar de o msn ficar caindo? ou não.

----------


## edevaldo

catv..., verifica teu loguin d admin... tem gente te passandoa perna liberaram na net ...... olha logo tentei fala com vcno msn ams vc caiu

----------


## catvbrasil

> catv..., verifica teu loguin d admin... tem gente te passandoa perna liberaram na net ...... olha logo tentei fala com vcno msn ams vc caiu


Sem problemas!! Já identifiquei o malandro... Tão pensando que tou de bobeira com meu server... Tranquilo.... Já mudei e agora só acessa quem eu quero meu server;;;;;;;;;;; Valeu!!

----------


## jhonnyp

alguem ta conseguindo acessar o servidor principal do catv, aqui da senha errada. to usando teste teste

----------


## MarceloGOIAS

Eu traveiz...
Mesmo com a regra para adicionar no Mangle enviada pelo Xará MarceloMG o MSN ainda não conecta na minha rede Mikrotik. Percebi que ao tentar conectar o mesmo está tentando utilizar o proxy por meio da porta especifica que eu pus no meu proxy... Isso é normal? O MSN não deveria conectar diretamente sem o proxy? O que será que ainda falta?

----------


## saip

> Como solicitado... O arquivo MikroTik-25022007-1848.zip é da torre principal e o outro da torre secundária!! Façam bom proveito!!!


esse é um grande passo para o desenvolvimento, do conhecimento, estamos muito atrasado em tecnologia em relação a outros paises. precisamos de transparencia do que aprendemos, e repassar aos outros. estamos no caminho certo, valeu catvbrasil, pela contribuição e todos do forum, que contribui tambem de alguma outra forma. parabens......

----------


## [email protected]

alguem sabe informa..
pq tipow
eu uso o hotspot
mais o proxy nao funciona
funcionar ele funciona
se eu add o proxy na opicao do internet ea porta 3128

ja fiz o direcionamento de porta
pra a porta 80
mais nao deu certo

la no firewall aparece a parada do direcionamento de porta
mais o bits sempre fica no 0 
e no logs do meu mk
quando alguem ta no proxy
ele aparece o site do pessoal q ta accessando
mais com hotsport nao funciona isso
oq eu faco
e alguma regra no firewall
alguem ai
pode me ajuda

fico muito grato
valeu

----------


## fabiano2006

> hehehehehhee........ Valeu!!!! Qualquer dúvida, post aqui!!! Estou pronto para atendê-los!!


Poxa cara igual a vc vai ser dificil hein , colocou o seu mikrotik para o mundo , rsrsr , parabens!!! de pensar , que os caras aqui em São Paulo , estão vendendo treinamento , do mikrotik muito caro !!!
Mikrotik Brasil

----------


## [email protected]

alguem sabe me informa
tipow
eu tenho um serrvidor mikrotik
ai tenho outro ligado nesse
mais o outro
tem site q nao entra
como se foce bloqueado
eu coloquei esse outro como cliente do primeiro servidor

se alguem pode me dizer oq ta acontecendo??
tem site q nao entra
valeu

----------


## enternetinformatica

Olá David. Ainda está podendo acessar este mikrotik? A senha teste não tá passando.
Ricardo

----------


## catvbrasil

> Olá David. Ainda está podendo acessar este mikrotik? A senha teste não tá passando.
> Ricardo


Já encontra-se liberados...

----------


## jhonnyp

o relogio do mk principal ta errado. blz. 

e tbem seu web proxy ta estraho não tá? nao ta aparecendo nenhum cliente nele. e nenhum espaço usado e m cache? vc desativou isso? o que fizesse; pq?

----------


## catvbrasil

> o relogio do mk principal ta errado. blz. 
> 
> e tbem seu web proxy ta estraho não tá? nao ta aparecendo nenhum cliente nele. e nenhum espaço usado e m cache? vc desativou isso? o que fizesse; pq?


Opa... Tá funcionando sim.... olha lá....

----------


## jhonnyp

num sei cara, mas olha a foto que apareceu aqui, tipo mostra como não tendo nada de cache. e nem clientes usando o webproxy. o meu mostra os dados.

----------


## vandersonlanza

Muito obrigado pela ajuda galera muito bacana o trabalho e a preocupação de vcs ..

----------


## vandersonlanza

ola David baixei e instalei o backup do seu servidor mais com a login e senha teste eu nao consigo me logar.
ser que vc tem alguma dica ??
obrigado pela dica

----------


## catvbrasil

> ola David baixei e instalei o backup do seu servidor mais com a login e senha teste eu nao consigo me logar.
> ser que vc tem alguma dica ??
> obrigado pela dica


Para o backup disponível aqui no forum, a senha e logim master são:

Login: admin
Senha: catvbrasil2006

----------


## brunosaopaio

*caro amigo sera que vc pode me ajudar?
não sei com estalo o mikrotik .
queria montar um servidor com ele e preciso do programa com crack e saber com estalar e usar o winbox.
sera que tenho que estalar o mikrotik em um pc e o winbox em outro ?*

----------


## catvbrasil

> *caro amigo sera que vc pode me ajudar?
> não sei com estalo o mikrotik .
> queria montar um servidor com ele e preciso do programa com crack e saber com estalar e usar o winbox.
> sera que tenho que estalar o mikrotik em um pc e o winbox em outro ?*


É assim mesmo que funciona... Você instala o MK no PC que será o servidor e o WINBOX no PC que irá monitorar/configurar o MK...

----------


## brunosaopaio

e estalo ele com o cd de boot?
eo programa com crack como consigo?
vc poderia me ajudar me enviando por e-mail?
[email protected]
[email protected]

----------


## brunosaopaio

outra coisa a placa de rede pode ser qualquer uma ou tem especificações?
pois ja tenho aps rodando e usaria ele somente como rotiador jogando numa suit e da suit para os radios.

----------


## cobrabatida

mudaram a senha cara !!!!!!!! o ip 254 no final

----------


## delphini

Olha a todos, me desculpem se não for este o lugar correto para o que vou perguntar, mas estou com um problema muito básico,

Tenho uma torre principal que envia o sinal para uma Torre secundaria a 20 Km, estou usando dois sistemas MARE-400 com o MikroTik, envio a internet da torre principal para a torre secundaria em 5.8 Ghz, e la para os clientes em 2.4 Ghz, acredite esta tudo funcionando blz, eu consigo ver tudo mas, não consigo conectar os clientes na AP 2.4, ja pesquisei por tudo e nao sei onde estou errando, no ap-clientes em site survey aparece a ap da torre secundaria (2.4), mas quando mando conectar da falha na conexao, o equipemento que tinha antes neste mesmo enlace AP5000v2, eu so tive que cadastrar os MAC, creio que dei um salto muito grande pois agora compreendi que sai de um sistema amador para um profissional, e que nao estou preparado para esta realidade, so preciso no momento fazer com que os meus clientes conecte e navegue de qualquer maneira depois irei estudando o S.O. MikroTik, e vendo o que realmente e minha realidade e nescessidade. 


Desde já agradeço a todos.

----------


## bebe

n to conseguindo acessar por esses ips nem o primeiro e nem o segundo =(

----------


## catvbrasil

> n to conseguindo acessar por esses ips nem o primeiro e nem o segundo =(


Desativado temporariamente....

----------


## hideout

> Desativado temporariamente....


Oi David, td bem??

Quando ira ativar novamente??

----------


## catvbrasil

> Oi David, td bem??
> 
> Quando ira ativar novamente??


Quando pagar a contaaaaaa...... Rsssssssssss

----------


## Rhander

E ai ... parabéns pela iniciativa ....sempre leio as suas respostas postadas e acompanho seus tópicos .... valeu por mais essa iniciativa...
Mas onde consigo a versao 2.9.27 pois tenho 2.9.6 mas tem algumas configurações que a tela é diferente e o controle de banda acho que não funciona não.
pretendo comprar o mt mas quero testar antes pois comprei duas licenças do concorrente e arrependi profundamente .... muito complicado a configuração ...

já agradeço por mais essa colaboração...

----------


## miltifesti

> Valeu, meu amigo... Qualquer duvida, fale comigo... Ainda tem algumas novidades que virão em breve.... Obrigado!!


ola amigo tudo bem con vc estive aconpanhando seu trabalhos cm o mikrotik e vc e um genio preciso de uma pessoa cmo vc me addiciona no msn ??!! [email protected] ogrigadooo

----------


## delphini

> Olha a todos, me desculpem se não for este o lugar correto para o que vou perguntar, mas estou com um problema muito básico,
> 
> Tenho uma torre principal que envia o sinal para uma Torre secundaria a 20 Km, estou usando dois sistemas MARE-400 com o MikroTik, envio a internet da torre principal para a torre secundaria em 5.8 Ghz, e la para os clientes em 2.4 Ghz, acredite esta tudo funcionando blz, eu consigo ver tudo mas, não consigo conectar os clientes na AP 2.4, ja pesquisei por tudo e nao sei onde estou errando, no ap-clientes em site survey aparece a ap da torre secundaria (2.4), mas quando mando conectar da falha na conexao, o equipemento que tinha antes neste mesmo enlace AP5000v2, eu so tive que cadastrar os MAC, creio que dei um salto muito grande pois agora compreendi que sai de um sistema amador para um profissional, e que nao estou preparado para esta realidade, so preciso no momento fazer com que os meus clientes conecte e navegue de qualquer maneira depois irei estudando o S.O. MikroTik, e vendo o que realmente e minha realidade e nescessidade. 
> 
> 
> Desde já agradeço a todos.



Estou citando este pois ja resolvi este problema, graças ao Jovem Adelvio, que entrou via VNC aqui e programou a parada toda para mim, desde já muito obrigado a todos ok.

----------


## delphini

> Como solicitado... O arquivo MikroTik-25022007-1848.zip é da torre principal e o outro da torre secundária!! Façam bom proveito!!!


Eu tenho um MikroTik no pc e a intenção e somente para controle, e web-proxy segui o teu passo-a-passo, no que não fugo, saberia me dizer se tem limite de versão tipo os que comprei veios todos com a versao 2.9.27 se puder me der uma luz agradeço.

----------


## Briza

> Eu tenho um MikroTik no pc e a intenção e somente para controle, e web-proxy segui o teu passo-a-passo, no que não fugo, saberia me dizer se tem limite de versão tipo os que comprei veios todos com a versao 2.9.27 se puder me der uma luz agradeço.


Tivemos nossa primeira esperiencia com Mikrotik com o Adelvio muito bom o cara te atende bem fizemos funcionar aki quando nao existia ainda o Mare que na realidade tem 128 de memoria e um processador pequeno que hj custa mais de 1000,00 reais mas hj, com apenas um computador pequeno de nominimo 128 mb e hd de 4 ou memoria card pode se fazer um ap otimo com um micro que esta parado tudo isso sei que todo mundo ja sabe mas vale muito lembrar que gastar com um Mare hj nao é nada viavel pois ja citei acima o que da pra fazer e muito bem, no começo fiz como o amigao Ctvbrasil traduzi um tanto a linguagen deste software e fiz muito estudo em cima e pude constatar que atravez do tempo muita coiza ja aprendi e tenho dominio mas .... olhando o que o ctv fez nao é nada parecido com que ja tinha visto principalmente se tratando de um manual ou um servidor pronto pra quem quizer entrar olhar e aprender até em algum post aki no forum em uma resposta a um usuario foi dito que nao existinha nenhum manual ou recita sobre o Mikrotik mas hj esta ai muto bem feito e melhor dizendo melhor que pago, analizando estas opçoes de configuraçao e interpretaçao das configuraçoes podemos fazer de tudo (entra por um lado sai pelo outro controla conecçaoes redireciona regeita bom ate controla muito bem p2p que diziao que o Mikrotik nao controlava mas olha além de tudo isso e aos amigos que escrevem e adoram este SO maravilhozo tem que se esforçar ler estudar e saber enterpretar sei tambem que todos fazem e por isso quem sabe ajuda aki por isso existe este forum que mais que uma feramenta pra o nosso dia a dia é o nosso motivo pra entrar na enternet e a primeira pagina que entramos é aki força amigos vamos em frete....

----------


## delphini

> Tivemos nossa primeira esperiencia com Mikrotik com o Adelvio muito bom o cara te atende bem fizemos funcionar aki quando nao existia ainda o Mare que na realidade tem 128 de memoria e um processador pequeno que hj custa mais de 1000,00 reais mas hj, com apenas um computador pequeno de nominimo 128 mb e hd de 4 ou memoria card pode se fazer um ap otimo com um micro que esta parado tudo isso sei que todo mundo ja sabe mas vale muito lembrar que gastar com um Mare hj nao é nada viavel pois ja citei acima o que da pra fazer e muito bem, no começo fiz como o amigao Ctvbrasil traduzi um tanto a linguagen deste software e fiz muito estudo em cima e pude constatar que atravez do tempo muita coiza ja aprendi e tenho dominio mas .... olhando o que o ctv fez nao é nada parecido com que ja tinha visto principalmente se tratando de um manual ou um servidor pronto pra quem quizer entrar olhar e aprender até em algum post aki no forum em uma resposta a um usuario foi dito que nao existinha nenhum manual ou recita sobre o Mikrotik mas hj esta ai muto bem feito e melhor dizendo melhor que pago, analizando estas opçoes de configuraçao e interpretaçao das configuraçoes podemos fazer de tudo (entra por um lado sai pelo outro controla conecçaoes redireciona regeita bom ate controla muito bem p2p que diziao que o Mikrotik nao controlava mas olha além de tudo isso e aos amigos que escrevem e adoram este SO maravilhozo tem que se esforçar ler estudar e saber enterpretar sei tambem que todos fazem e por isso quem sabe ajuda aki por isso existe este forum que mais que uma feramenta pra o nosso dia a dia é o nosso motivo pra entrar na enternet e a primeira pagina que entramos é aki força amigos vamos em frete....


Desde já agradeço seu comentario, e acredite não e facil vc cair de paraquedas neste mundo, sempre estou pronto naquilo que domino ou seja tenho conhecimeto, mas realmente neste cafe com leite, me fatou algo, não sei ainda, o micro que mondei para o servidor proxy com nat no MikroTik, e assim:

placa mãe: 3WDMV
processador: Celeron 1 Ghz
Memória: 256 Mb
HD: Barracuda de 40 Gb
Placa de rede: 2 Realtek 8129B ( me informaran que e a melhor para Linux)
Cd-Rom: 1 Unidade
Floppy: 1 Unidade

pois bem reinstalei novamente o S.O., e segui novamente o passo-a-passo, e acredite ou sou muito burro ou nao consegui interpretar o verdadeiro sentido do conhecimento do amigo, pois nem a nat funcionou, tipo tudo funcionou, menos os itens que para mim e fundamental:

Web-Proxy
Nat

Estou com ether1 ligado ao link, a qual esta com o ip 192.168.1.254 ( esta funcionando blz na web pois da ping com meu ip valido ok, na ether2, tenho o Switch DES-1024D, este periferico esta com o ip 192.168.3.1, e de qualquer pc que esta conectado ao Switch, pega o ip do DHCP Server que funcionou muito bem, consigo dar um ping na ether2, mas nao consigo dar o ping na ether1.

Desde ja agradeço a atenção de todos, grato.

OBS: no passo-a-passo, observei que no nat na frente da lan de saida o sinal de escramação [ ! ], para que serve este sinal ai ?

----------


## Briza

O mais facil pra vc entender melhor é fazer certinho como esta no manual tente mudar o ip do seu modem para 192.168.1.1 e verifique se mudou certinho ai comece pelo manual mude por ex: ether1 para PUBLICA e ether2 para LOCAL se o modem for ligado na ether1 voce renomeai para PUBLICA ai fica facil de interpretar depois as proximas configurações ai é soseguir o manual posta ai que nos te ajudamos...

----------


## catvbrasil

> Desde já agradeço seu comentario, e acredite não e facil vc cair de paraquedas neste mundo, sempre estou pronto naquilo que domino ou seja tenho conhecimeto, mas realmente neste cafe com leite, me fatou algo, não sei ainda, o micro que mondei para o servidor proxy com nat no MikroTik, e assim:
> 
> placa mãe: 3WDMV
> processador: Celeron 1 Ghz
> Memória: 256 Mb
> HD: Barracuda de 40 Gb
> Placa de rede: 2 Realtek 8129B ( me informaran que e a melhor para Linux)
> Cd-Rom: 1 Unidade
> Floppy: 1 Unidade
> ...



Opa Opa!!! estamos de volta!!!

Vamos lá...

Primeiro postas as configurações do proxy pra ver onde estamos errando,,,

Sobre sua dúvida, o sinal de exclamação "!", serve para fazer excessões... Saiba que o mikrotik em algumas regras ele somente aceita uma única interface, exemplo disso são as regras de redirecionamento para web-proxy... Teoricamente, o web-proxy só deve ser usado com uma interface, dae a necessidade de criar uma exceção "!" para uma segunda interface.... Antes de aplicar regras e mais regras no mikrotik, o ideal é como o amigo Briza falou, estudar o MK... Quanto mais melhor,.... Somente entendendo a fundo como funciona cada área do MK é que podemos determinar quais são as melhores regras a serem implantadas em nosso servidor.... Não saia colocando regras em mais regras, pois o MK também é uma faca de dois gumes, mal configurado, e pode tranformar o seu paraizo em uma tremenda dor de cabeça... Se não souber ao certo como faz ou pra que serve isso ou aquilo, entre em contato por aqui mesmo ou através de tópicos dentro do forum... Garanto que muitos aqui realmente vão fazer o possivel para lhe ajudar.......

----------


## AriDiretoTelecom

> Vamos lá!!! Para aprendizagem galera, criei um usuário específico em minha 2 torres iniciais... Para você que é iniciante em Mikrotik, está é uma chance grande de aprender "in live".... Para isso baixe o http://200.143.129.74 (winbox) e digite os dados abaixo:
> 
> TORRE PRINCIPAL
> 
> IP: 200.143.129.74
> USER: teste
> SENHA: teste
> 
> TORRE SECUNDÁRIA
> ...



Seus MK estão ativos ainda ? não consegui entrar para ver as configurações
tenho uma configuração parecida com essa aqui e estou tendo problemas

----------


## catvbrasil

> Seus MK estão ativos ainda ? não consegui entrar para ver as configurações
> tenho uma configuração parecida com essa aqui e estou tendo problemas


No momento não estão ativos... somente em breve... Estou estudando novas técnicas e soluções (servidores, asterisk, e muito mais).... Cara nunca imaginei tanto problema com ADSL.... Em breve terei novidades para quem usa ADSL e outras soluções.....

----------


## AriDiretoTelecom

> No momento não estão ativos... somente em breve... Estou estudando novas técnicas e soluções (servidores, asterisk, e muito mais).... Cara nunca imaginei tanto problema com ADSL.... Em breve terei novidades para quem usa ADSL e outras soluções.....


Como está o desenvolvimento do manual do MK em português ? Tambem gostaria de participar desse projeto de tradução. O SO Mikrotik é muito bom. Trabalho com Voip e os clientes que tem ADSL vivem dando problemas ( os clientes que tem acesso a Cabo também ), então resolvi montar uma rede MAN Wireless 100% 5.8 para dar uma opção com mais qualidade aos clientes. Em breve terei que montar um servidor Asterisk, pq vou tirar minha plataforma do atual datacenter e instalar aqui na empresa. Vou precisar da ajuda de todos que tenham conhecimento com servidor Asterisk e espero contar com vcs. Se quizer começar um projeto de tradução do Asterisk, tb to nessa.

----------


## catvbrasil

> Como está o desenvolvimento do manual do MK em português ? Tambem gostaria de participar desse projeto de tradução. O SO Mikrotik é muito bom. Trabalho com Voip e os clientes que tem ADSL vivem dando problemas ( os clientes que tem acesso a Cabo também ), então resolvi montar uma rede MAN Wireless 100% 5.8 para dar uma opção com mais qualidade aos clientes. Em breve terei que montar um servidor Asterisk, pq vou tirar minha plataforma do atual datacenter e instalar aqui na empresa. Vou precisar da ajuda de todos que tenham conhecimento com servidor Asterisk e espero contar com vcs. Se quizer começar um projeto de tradução do Asterisk, tb to nessa.


Beleza... Qualquer coisa estamos ae....

----------


## AriDiretoTelecom

> Beleza... Qualquer coisa estamos ae....


E sobre a tradução do manual do MK ? ainda ta de pé o projeto ? posso ajudar ?

----------


## delphini

> Opa Opa!!! estamos de volta!!!
> 
> Vamos lá...
> 
> Primeiro postas as configurações do proxy pra ver onde estamos errando,,,
> 
> Sobre sua dúvida, o sinal de exclamação "!", serve para fazer excessões... Saiba que o mikrotik em algumas regras ele somente aceita uma única interface, exemplo disso são as regras de redirecionamento para web-proxy... Teoricamente, o web-proxy só deve ser usado com uma interface, dae a necessidade de criar uma exceção "!" para uma segunda interface.... Antes de aplicar regras e mais regras no mikrotik, o ideal é como o amigo Briza falou, estudar o MK... Quanto mais melhor,.... Somente entendendo a fundo como funciona cada área do MK é que podemos determinar quais são as melhores regras a serem implantadas em nosso servidor.... Não saia colocando regras em mais regras, pois o MK também é uma faca de dois gumes, mal configurado, e pode tranformar o seu paraizo em uma tremenda dor de cabeça... Se não souber ao certo como faz ou pra que serve isso ou aquilo, entre em contato por aqui mesmo ou através de tópicos dentro do forum... Garanto que muitos aqui realmente vão fazer o possivel para lhe ajudar.......


Vou fazer o seguinte vou formatar o HD do servidor, e vou reinstalar o MikroTik ok
vou começar do zero mesmo mais a principio o que preciso e so Web-Proxy, Nat e DHCP Server ok.

ether1 vai a Internet

ether2 vai a Intranet

Mas desde já agradeço de coração a disponibilidade e paciência de todos, vcs fazerm valer o dizer do profeta que disse : " Que a verdadeira arte do conhecimento , e saber compartilhar o conhecimento"

----------


## catvbrasil

> Vou fazer o seguinte vou formatar o HD do servidor, e vou reinstalar o MikroTik ok
> vou começar do zero mesmo mais a principio o que preciso e so Web-Proxy, Nat e DHCP Server ok.
> 
> ether1 vai a Internet
> 
> ether2 vai a Intranet
> 
> Mas desde já agradeço de coração a disponibilidade e paciência de todos, vcs fazerm valer o dizer do profeta que disse : " Que a verdadeira arte do conhecimento , e saber compartilhar o conhecimento"


Qualquer coisa estamos ae pra isso mesmo!!! Abra novos tópicos que a gente ajuda!!!

----------


## nilmar1105

> hehehehehhee........ Valeu!!!! Qualquer dúvida, post aqui!!! Estou pronto para atendê-los!!


olá... gostaria de agradecer todos os posts, sou novato no firmware, e todos estão sendo de grande utilidade... Mas uma questao eu ainda nao consegui resolver, eu instalei o sitema em um micro, na hora da configuraçao, a opção "ap" não existe. Tenho nessessidade de uma versão do firmware q tenha suporte a apçao "ap e bridge", c possivel, alguem poderia disponibilizar pro download? E c possivel, ainda, que essa versão seja crackeada ou freeware, desde já grato!!!

Provedor amplasnet-Campos Novos/SC_____www.amplasnet.com.br
2 links dedicados full
4 Mbps aproximadamente 150 clientes
server debian linux

----------


## catvbrasil

> olá... gostaria de agradecer todos os posts, sou novato no firmware, e todos estão sendo de grande utilidade... Mas uma questao eu ainda nao consegui resolver, eu instalei o sitema em um micro, na hora da configuraçao, a opção "ap" não existe. Tenho nessessidade de uma versão do firmware q tenha suporte a apçao "ap e bridge", c possivel, alguem poderia disponibilizar pro download? E c possivel, ainda, que essa versão seja crackeada ou freeware, desde já grato!!!
> 
> Provedor amplasnet-Campos Novos/SC_____www.amplasnet.com.br
> 2 links dedicados full
> 4 Mbps aproximadamente 150 clientes
> server debian linux


Isso depende da sua placa wireless... Posta ae o modelo dela...

----------


## thiagoendmarques

Como sempre, venho a semanas, analisando seus posts, e tudo indica que sabe muito mesmo, esta guia em portugues do mickotix.. foi super, estou entrandso nesta area e ja sei em que me espelhar... :Smile:

----------


## hermes

> Cara... Como você pode ver lá, todos os meus Aps (ovislink / gi-link) estão sobre PPPoE via wireless, e você pode verificar também o tempo de vida da conexão... Praticamente todos estão com o mesmo tempo que é igual ao tempo de vida do próprio servidro (SYSTEM>RESOURCES)... Queria saber de onde tiraram esta idéia.... 
> 
> PS: Quando bem instalado e configurado, é muito difícil ter problemas com variações de sinais.... Pode acompanhar o meu.... Refiz toda a minha estalação e ficou filé....


PREZADOS, APROVEITANDO A DEIXA, ME DIA UMA COISA OVISLINK 1120 NAO FUNCIONA COMO CLIENTE DE MIKROTIK PORQUE?

----------


## pabloferretti

olá pessoal, como a maioria aki sou iniciante em mikrotik, mas posso dizer que não foi nada dificil com a ajuda do pessoal aki configurar meu servidor, e pela praticidade do sistema estou muito satisfeito consegui fazer todas configurações que eu pretendia, obrigado mesmo a todos !!! e quem precisar de ajuda acho que posso dar uma mãozinha pois meu sistema ficou bem enxuto e rodando 100%
msn: [email protected]
 :Smile:  
até !!!!

----------


## pabloferretti

> PREZADOS, APROVEITANDO A DEIXA, ME DIA UMA COISA OVISLINK 1120 NAO FUNCIONA COMO CLIENTE DE MIKROTIK PORQUE?


meu amigo posso estar errado, mas acho que você está se referindo que o 1120 usado como bridge o pc não consegue conexão pppoe, correto ? verifique a versão do firmware se tem a apção de pppoe-relay, lembro que foi corrigido esse problema nas versões mais novas. espero ter ajudado até !

----------


## catvbrasil

> Como sempre, venho a semanas, analisando seus posts, e tudo indica que sabe muito mesmo, esta guia em portugues do mickotix.. foi super, estou entrandso nesta area e ja sei em que me espelhar...


Valeu!! Qualquer coisa estamos ae!!!

----------


## jodrix

Parabens, vc é iluminado, é dificil achar alguem que queira compartilhar seus esforços.

----------


## ILINFOAGDA

Talvez Aqui NÃo Seja O Local Mais Estou Precisando Da InstalaÇÃo Do Mikrotik, O Mais Rapido Possivel, Estou JÁ Usando Mais Quero Aprender A Instalar E NÃo Ficar Dependendo De Algumas Pessoas Que Fiquem Dando Uma De Bom. Valeu E AtÉ Mais... Il InformÁtica

----------


## nilmar1105

> Valeu!! Qualquer coisa estamos ae!!!


olá, à principio eu estava pensando em usar um adaptador pcmcia com um cartao wireless da orinoco, isso é possivel?
grato

----------


## maxmelo

> alguem sabe informa..
> pq tipow
> eu uso o hotspot
> mais o proxy nao funciona
> funcionar ele funciona
> se eu add o proxy na opicao do internet ea porta 3128
> 
> ja fiz o direcionamento de porta
> pra a porta 80
> ...


Tenho a mesma duvida sera q alguem sabe como resolvo isso?

----------


## Joaosgnet

nao consigo acessar eles nao....eles ainda estao com ip publico

----------


## Edihad

Olha vc's vão achar até chato gente mais eu preciso de ajuda instalei o mikrotk mais não sei como configurar ai vc pode me da uma ajuda quero que ele funcione como servidor de wireless, não sei como configurar o ap no mk não consegui nada, conto com vc's.

Obrigado!!!!

----------


## ILINFOAGDA

Me Ajudem A Conseguir O Cd Do Mikrotik E Me Ajudem A Fazer A InstalÇÃo, Estarei Muito Grato!!!

----------


## saip

ola amigo, pra configurar, no forum tem o manual em portugues, sobre o mk, mim adiciona ai.. [email protected]

----------


## saip

> olá, à principio eu estava pensando em usar um adaptador pcmcia com um cartao wireless da orinoco, isso é possivel?
> grato


ola amigo, o mk, nao reconhece cartão orinoco, tem que ser senao.

----------


## clecioe

para hospot funcionar junto com o proxy, adicionei a porta do proxy 3128 e funcionou beleza ...

----------


## maxmelo

Alguem sabe qdo o servidor vai estar funcionando? qual o ip, login e senha?

----------


## clayson

Pessoal, sou novo no fórum e não sei se este é o local para postar minha dúvida, mas vamos lá. Tenho um provedor utilizando mkt com um link 2mb da Telemar, comprei outro link de 2mb q irá ser instalado em breve e gostaria de saber como terei q fazer para configurar os 02 link no meu servidor mkt. Sendo q um já está funcionando blz e este servidor centraliza toda a minha rede wireless.
Desde já, obrigado.

----------


## Elliott

> Como solicitado... O arquivo MikroTik-25022007-1848.zip é da torre principal e o outro da torre secundária!! Façam bom proveito!!!


O CATV daria pra passar a senha de admin... agora nao ta dando nem pra eu recuperar a minha configuração...

----------


## catvbrasil

> O CATV daria pra passar a senha de admin... agora nao ta dando nem pra eu recuperar a minha configuração...


A senha pra este arquivo é zonasul

Qualquer coisa estamos ae!!

----------


## Elliott

nao cara a senha do admin tpw no winbox pra eu entrar como admin pq eu quero restaurar as minhas conf... vlw ae.. tpw pros dois arquivos de configuração saca?

----------


## lourival_silva

Amigos do forum, administro 01 condominio e estou tentando migrar meu servidor p/ o Mikrotik. Baixei uma versão de teste estou queimando os neuronios. Achei uma apostila do amigo catvbrasil e está me ajudando a enteder. Esbarrei em duvidas. 
01- tenho um sinal adsl 1mg direto no servidor p/ distribuir pela segunda placa de rede.
* Segui passo a passo o manual de configuração e o que ocorreu foi o seguinte:

Winbox perdeu a comunicação dando o seguinte erro:
1-conectt to 192.168.0.254 no response
2-configurei ppoe server, ele conecta + ñ navega
3-configurei nat+webproxy, mais ñ entendi como ele compartilha o dhcp

Desculpe as bobagens e se postei no lugar errado é o iniciante aprendendo. 

Se tiver alguém p/ me dar um suporte estou a disposição p/ negociar.

Obrigado

----------


## catvbrasil

> Amigos do forum, administro 01 condominio e estou tentando migrar meu servidor p/ o Mikrotik. Baixei uma versão de teste estou queimando os neuronios. Achei uma apostila do amigo catvbrasil e está me ajudando a enteder. Esbarrei em duvidas. 
> 01- tenho um sinal adsl 1mg direto no servidor p/ distribuir pela segunda placa de rede.
> * Segui passo a passo o manual de configuração e o que ocorreu foi o seguinte:
> 
> Winbox perdeu a comunicação dando o seguinte erro:
> 1-conectt to 192.168.0.254 no response
> 2-configurei ppoe server, ele conecta + ñ navega
> 3-configurei nat+webproxy, mais ñ entendi como ele compartilha o dhcp
> 
> ...


Me add pra gente conversar...

[email protected]

Estarei em casa a noite...

----------


## catvbrasil

> nao cara a senha do admin tpw no winbox pra eu entrar como admin pq eu quero restaurar as minhas conf... vlw ae.. tpw pros dois arquivos de configuração saca?


A senha dos dois arquivos de backup são:

usuário: admin
senha: zonasul

Para o seu mikrotik recém-instalado é:

usuário: admin
senha: (deixar em branco)


Qualquer coisa estamos ae!!

----------


## wagnercandioto

> A senha dos dois arquivos de backup são:
> 
> usuário: admin
> senha: zonasul
> 
> Para o seu mikrotik recém-instalado é:
> 
> usuário: admin
> senha: (deixar em branco)
> ...



algum problema com os servidores para aprendizarem?, nunca mais consegui entrar neles pra estudar

----------


## Elliott

cara a senha de acesso do admin nao é essa... O bkp da torre principal so ta pegando com a senha read que User teste senha teste...

----------


## lourival_silva

> algum problema com os servidores para aprendizarem?, nunca mais consegui entrar neles pra estudar


Não estou conseguindo acessar pelo seu link q vc colocou on-line para praticar. blz

----------


## lourival_silva

> A senha dos dois arquivos de backup são:
> 
> usuário: admin
> senha: zonasul
> 
> Para o seu mikrotik recém-instalado é:
> 
> usuário: admin
> senha: (deixar em branco)
> ...



Não estou conseguindo acessar pelo seu link q vc colocou on-line para praticar. blz

----------


## liubala

meu brother teria com voçê passar a senha e usuario do arquivo 1650 eu baixei e não conseguir entrar no sistema... usei a senha zonasul mais não fucionou!
desde de ja agradeço!

----------


## catvbrasil

> meu brother teria com voçê passar a senha e usuario do arquivo 1650 eu baixei e não conseguir entrar no sistema... usei a senha zonasul mais não fucionou!
> desde de ja agradeço!


Opa!! A senha e usuário master corretos são:

Login: admin
Senha: catvbrasil2006

Qualquer coisa entra em contato...

----------


## jhonnyp

e ai catv, quando volta seus servidores? me add no msn, eu ja te add,

----------


## maxmelo

> Vamos lá!!! Para aprendizagem galera, criei um usuário específico em minha 2 torres iniciais... Para você que é iniciante em Mikrotik, está é uma chance grande de aprender "in live".... Para isso baixe o http://200.143.129.74 (winbox) e digite os dados abaixo:
> 
> TORRE PRINCIPAL
> 
> IP: 200.143.129.74
> USER: teste
> SENHA: teste
> 
> TORRE SECUNDÁRIA
> ...


Nao consigo entrar nesses enderecos

----------


## AriDiretoTelecom

> Opa!! A senha e usuário master corretos são:
> 
> Login: admin
> Senha: catvbrasil2006
> 
> Qualquer coisa entra em contato...


Onde eu baixo esses arquivos ? São os arquivos dos seus servidores das torres 1 e 2 ?

Ari Direto Telecom
19 34684000 MSN [email protected]

----------


## catvbrasil

> Onde eu baixo esses arquivos ? São os arquivos dos seus servidores das torres 1 e 2 ?
> 
> Ari Direto Telecom
> 19 34684000 MSN [email protected]


Os arquivos encontram-se no início dos tópicos.... 

Sobre os servidores, estão fora do ar... Troquei de link... Em breve terei outro disponível,,,

----------


## Kalil2007

Olá David, antes de tudo parabens pelo seu prestativo trabalho neste fórum.
Gostaria de te pedir uma ajuda. Meu web-proxy está devidamente configurado, no entanto só funciona quando envio a regra para cima da regra JUMP (target hotspot) e quando faço isso, esta ultima regra não funciona mais!

Antecipadamente grato;

Kalil Medeiros

----------


## adminredes

achei muito massa o seu materia... gostaria de saber, como faço o controle de banda

----------


## catvbrasil

> achei muito massa o seu materia... gostaria de saber, como faço o controle de banda


Entra em contato pelo MSN para a gente conversar...

----------


## adminredes

> Vamos lá!!! Para aprendizagem galera, criei um usuário específico em minha 2 torres iniciais... Para você que é iniciante em Mikrotik, está é uma chance grande de aprender "in live".... Para isso baixe o http://200.143.129.74 (winbox) e digite os dados abaixo:
> 
> TORRE PRINCIPAL
> 
> IP: 200.143.129.74
> USER: teste
> SENHA: teste
> 
> TORRE SECUNDÁRIA
> ...


Onde eu posso baixar o winbox.. ou se vc pode me mandar.. obrigado!

----------


## maxmelo

> Onde eu posso baixar o winbox.. ou se vc pode me mandar.. obrigado!


200 . 198 . 84 . 2 , la vc vai achar o winbox

----------


## dragon1910

bom baixei suas configuracao para ver .... mais o usuario e senha nao dam certo que seria 

user: teste 
senha:teste

como posso fazer para entra e ver as configuracao...

----------


## renatoabaetenet

Ola catv, instalei um mkt em um vmware no notebook, porém, não consegui fazer identificar o cartão senao... como wlan.... ele reconhece como ether2 apenas... você já passou por algo parecido... tem solução... ou o vmware não consegue criar mesmo a interface wlan ? obrigado

----------


## catvbrasil

> Ola catv, instalei um mkt em um vmware no notebook, porém, não consegui fazer identificar o cartão senao... como wlan.... ele reconhece como ether2 apenas... você já passou por algo parecido... tem solução... ou o vmware não consegue criar mesmo a interface wlan ? obrigado


Infelismente máquinas virtuais compartilham interces virtualmente e nem sempre o MK aceita isso... O ideal seria colocar o MK em uma máquina só pra ele... O bixo é bom, mas tem suas frescurinhas pra funcionar mesmo...

----------


## west

Oi galera, ha muito tempo leio e releio os arquivos de vcs... sao otimos, já me ajudarm muito. Só agora conseguir me registrar...
Por favor se puderem me ajudar, estou apronto à qualquer ajuda dentro do assunto "mikrotik". O que quero mesmo é aprender...

----------


## west

> Infelismente máquinas virtuais compartilham interces virtualmente e nem sempre o MK aceita isso... O ideal seria colocar o MK em uma máquina só pra ele... O bixo é bom, mas tem suas frescurinhas pra funcionar mesmo...


Cara... blz? vc tem ajudado muita gente mesmo, obrigado, mais não consigo entra na tua rede "torre principal"... qual seria o problema?
Obrigado...

----------


## pedrobrother

e ai CATV Voltou de ferias legal... no gas total???? mas ai cara que houve no nosso caderno de exercicios ???? eu nao estou entrando nele nao??? tentei todas as senhas que estao ai pra traz no forum ? e nao consigo entrar.... 


Desligou ele ???? poe ai pra nois se exercitar.. valeu ai professor....

----------


## computeck

gostaria de testar mas fiz a restauração e não tenho ususario e a senha

----------


## catvbrasil

> gostaria de testar mas fiz a restauração e não tenho ususario e a senha


Vamos lá:

Usuário: admin
Senha: zonasul ou catvbrasil2006

Qualquer coisa estamos ae...

----------


## catvbrasil

> e ai CATV Voltou de ferias legal... no gas total???? mas ai cara que houve no nosso caderno de exercicios ???? eu nao estou entrando nele nao??? tentei todas as senhas que estao ai pra traz no forum ? e nao consigo entrar.... 
> 
> 
> Desligou ele ???? poe ai pra nois se exercitar.. valeu ai professor....


Em breve..... Estou providênciando um ip fixo para isso... no mais, já já consigo outra solução......

----------


## djmaxbr

SALVE!!! SALVE!!! MESTRE TIK ADOREI SEUS POST SOBRE O PODEROSO MIK SÓ Q FIQUEI MUITO TRISTE POR N ESTA LA A PARTE Q EU SONHO EM VER TODOS OS DIAS *LOADBALANCE x ADSL*TENHO SERTEZA COMO N SÓ EU COMO MUITOS USIARIOS VEM SONHANDO COM ESSA ATUALIZAÇÃO DA SUA FABULOZA LIÇÃO´, ESPERO Q CONTINUE SEMPRE ASSIM FAZENDO E EM ENCINADO A TRADIÇÃO UNIX, Q É *AJUDAR EM PRÓ AO DESENVOLVIMENTO N POR BENEFICIOS*AGRADEÇO NOVA MENTE SUA DISPONIBILIDADE DE ENCINAR QUEM N SABE, E ATÉ MESMO OS Q AXAM Q SABE, E VOU FICAR MUITO GRATO SE VC COMPLETAR SEU POST DO MIKROTIK PASSO A PASSO NA PARTE DO LOAD BALANCE VLW ATÉ +

----------


## djmaxbr

> hehehehehhee........ Valeu!!!! Qualquer dúvida, post aqui!!! Estou pronto para atendê-los!!


*OLA AMIGO CATV... VI Q DE MIK VC ENTENDE MUITO EU E MUITA GENTE DEVE ESTAR INTEREÇADO DO LOADBALENCE LIK DEDICADO X ADSL POR FAVOR DA UMA FORCINHA AI EU JA TIVE Q REISTALAR O MIK UMAS 5 VESES POR DESCONFIGURALO TODO, MUITO OBRIGADO PELA SUA ATENÇÃO VLW *

----------


## computeck

ja tentei de tudo nesta senha e nada  :Cool:

----------


## endnet

> Uso 2 categorias diferentes no MTU (MAX TRANSMITION UNIT = Unidade Máxima de Transmissão)... Pcs com windows 98, 95 ou ME, necessitam de uma velocidade menor para receber os dados, sendo a mesma muito grande, ele não consegue "assimilar" e consequentemente gera erros na conexão... O MTU 1452 é utilizado para windows mais antigos e o MTU 1500 é para windows XP ou Vista....


Se eu entendi direito, MTU 1452 é para win98/95/ME, e 1500 XP. Então se eu tiver clientes com 98 e xp, terei que ter dois MTU?, e isso significa ter 2 antenas, uma para cada MTU???

----------


## londero

vl cara, nota 10 pra vc e sua iniciativa!!!!

----------


## littlefish

Ae. valeu David, pelas informações preciosas que vc deixou aqui.

----------


## danielmenezes

opaa . galera, nao consegui acessar nenhum dos 2 mk .. nao pinga e meu winbox fica viajando esperando o temao ..

ta fora??

----------


## lenon

ola amigos estou com uma duvida sobre qual a melhor versão de linox para que eu possa usar o programa do microtik? poderiam me dar uma luz

----------


## Joaosgnet

nao to tendo acesso nao ...nao ta funfando nao

----------


## vipnet

Parabéns pela iniciativa inovadora! São pessoas como você que precisamos ser no nosso dia a dia: deixarmos de ser ambiciosos e trabalhar a favor do conhecimento compartilhado. Nosso país é muito grande e tenho certeza que você não recebeu 1 centavo de prejuízo por sua atitude! Parabéns mais uma vez. 
* PS: Quando estiver funcionando o acesso ao seu mikrotik por favor avise-nos pois ainda não tive a oportunidade de ver seu trabalho.

----------


## MikroNet

> Qualquer dúvida, conte comigo!!


Oi kara gostaria de saber qual a senha que vc coloqou na primeira e segunda torre....

----------


## AriDiretoTelecom

> ola amigos estou com uma duvida sobre qual a melhor versão de linox para que eu possa usar o programa do microtik? poderiam me dar uma luz


O Mikrotik já é um SO com kernel do Linux. É só vc baixar ele no site e instalar direto no micro que vai usar.

Procura aqui no forum que vc acha muita coisa sobre essa instalação.

----------


## lucasmellon

Ola Catv, NÃo Estou Conseguindo Acesso Pelo Winbox As Suas CrianÇas!! Hehe Houve Alguma AlteraÇÃo De Ips? Ou EstÃo Off Line!

----------


## FabricioViana

nossa, o cara ja cansou de falar que ta fora do ar e nao tem previsao de retorno! sera que algum moderador nao poderia trancar o topico??

----------


## lucasmellon

Obrigado, Pela Sua InformaÇÃo, E Arrogancia, Sobre A Resposta Deste TÓpico. Creio, Que Um Post Com Mais De 20 PÁginas Eu Sou Obrigado A Ficar Lendo-o Inteiro!! AlÉm Do Mais Leio O Que Me Interessa! Quando For Postar Algo, Divulge Sua Experiencia, E NÃo Seu Ponto Arrogante De Vista!

----------


## FabricioViana

Opa! Disponha!

Pode ter certeza de que vou passar o feriado todo ajoelhado no milho pedindo perdão pela minha arrogância!

----------

